
YouTube Discontinuing Support for Safari? - ljsocal
https://imgur.com/a/aeOgXsk
======
sp332
I'm not sure it's ever been listed on
[https://www.youtube.com/supported_browsers](https://www.youtube.com/supported_browsers)
but it is on
[https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/78358?hl=en](https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/78358?hl=en)
and
[https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/175292?hl=en](https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/175292?hl=en)

------
Klonoar
There's not a lot to extrapolate from this without knowing exactly what
version of Safari/macOS you're on.

------
ljsocal
Version 13.1 (15609.1.20.111.8)

------
floatingatoll
Your macOS is out of date, update to latest.

